# Average 2013 Mini S hatchback mark-up above invoice?



## Runon MD1 (Dec 26, 2006)

Any experience with pricing to date in the SoCal, San Diego, Bay and/or Sacramento areas ? I know it's early, and the geography is widespread, but thought I'd inquire.

Thanks.

RL


----------

